# Tent camping with dogs



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I used to camp a lot when I was a kid, grew up with a pop-up camper. I think in the future we will get a pop up (maybe) when kiddo is a bit older and will be going with us.

But for now, we have a family member who has a nice tent we can borrow for little weekend excursions to some of the areas within a few hours of home. These are deep wooded areas, with lots of hiking trails, etc. Your typical primitive campsite. As a kid, I ALWAYS wanted to take our GSD, but my parents were the "family vacation - board the dog" type. Not us! We take them wherever we can. We are planning on taking the two boys (4 yr old GSD, 10 month old Malinois) and letting Akira (7 yrs GSD) stay home with son and my mom who will be watching him. She does fine on normal walks and some hiking but has HD so doesn't last too long and is sore the next day after a hike of several miles.

I'm wondering if we should take a crate along? I'm afraid the dogs will try to push through the tent walls, or will they respect it? Also not sure if they will settle well come nighttime or if a crate that's familiar might help...? Did you take tie-outs to tie around a tree so when you're sitting around they can be outside too?

We do have packs for them to carry some things, but these won't be day long hikes, just a few hours throughout the day. Won't put a pack on Dante beyond more than a couple LITTLE things (contact solution, ID, etc)

Never having tent camped before, do you have to worry about people going into your tent or are people generally pretty respectful in nice campgrounds? Obviously wouldn't be taking any valuables...is there a way to lock a tent, a small padlock on the main zipper connection? I'm not worried about them coming in while we're sleeping, just wondering if others see you packing up to go for a hike, etc.

They won't be alone at any point in time, neither is a barker so disturbing others won't be an issue, they're both dog friendly and the campgrounds we've looked at are as well, and they're both in good condition and have very good training. ID'd and microchipped....

Any tips or warnings, etc?


----------



## we4elves (May 11, 2010)

We use to be tent campers...now we are RV campers...The advice I have for you is 1. There always seems to be a person that doesnt have their dog on a leash....2. Pick your campsite carefully...look for trails going close to it, because that is generally where people "cut" thru and it is just an irritation to the dogs..stear clear of them...3 I use to have one dog that stayed on alert all night and one that slept sound..just depends on the dog....We have never had anything stolen camping...but we also don't leave anything out far away from the camper at night either....Just use general consideration and common sense and you should have a great time!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

We're going camping this summer too and I'm taking crates... All it takes is one noise outside or eye contact between the two dogs from across the tent and the tent floor is done for! LOL
I was also thinking of taking adjustable tie outs because our camp grounds require that the dogs be leashed at all times.


----------



## AuberryShortcake (Mar 9, 2010)

I take one of those soft-sided "pop up" crates for my Lab, because it is just easier to have her sleeping in her crate at night. I also have a tie out that I put her on while I am cooking or eating, that or I crate her, because most campgrounds require dogs be leashed at all times.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

I backpack, and use ultralight gear (so not as sturdy). I put my dogs in the tent and they're fine. When Neb was a puppy we brought a pup-sized soft-sided crate, but as an adult, there's no need. 

That said, Teagan quite vehemently would not share tent space with another dog, even Luc - all was fine when I was awake, once I fell asleep.....eesh. So it does depend on the dogs.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

They shouldn't have an issue sharing the tent, they share a 54" wire crate many nights.....(the boys, not all 3).


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I took dodger camping for the first time a couple months ago (in the desert), he did really well. I brought a tie out and tied him to my friends trailer connected to a harness. I let him sleep loose in the tent on a count my friends brother (who's like my little brother) and his friend were in the tent with me and it couldn't get a crate in the tent. I kept him on leash just incase one of the guys opened the tent door without making sure Dodger stayed inside. he was fine in he tent tried to sleep in my sleeping bag with me and when that didnt work he slept on my head LOL. 
I should mention this was the first time he'd ever seen a tent muchless be in one, he did me proud.

if you're worried about your dogs not respecting the tent walls then crate them.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I go camping with my dog, and I bring a crate. He didn't really understand the tent, he kept trying to push through it. He's also trained to paw at the door when he wants out, so when he wanted out he'd claw at the tent screen and rip it. He was fine sleeping in his crate outside the tent.

You should probably bring a tie-out as well. Lots of campsites have leash laws, and it's convenient to have anyway.

We've never had a problem with theft from tents, it's usually people stealing stuff outside of the tents in the middle of the night. A dog sitting in a crate outside is a great deterrent though. At the camp sites I've went to, there's usually a warden that patrols the site during the day and part of the night.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I would bring a crate unless you practice in the backyard. We've never had a problem, but you never know! 

I find it to be a real joy camping with the dogs. They are sooo tired and snuggly at the end of a long day hiking that it is such a joy to have them in there. Stinky and dirty, yes, be nothing like it!

This is what I'm talking about


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

That is such a cute picture!


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

we camp/RAFT/hike with the dogs A LOT. we are out in the middle of nowhere...you can't even drive to it so there is no option for crates. we are also in the middle of bear, coyote and mountain lion territory-i REFUSE to tie up my dog in case something happens she can get away. I also wouldn't use a crate for that same reason...i don't know where you are and what the wildlife situation is but beware of that too. (i once had a bear rip out a side of my tent and there's no time to unlatch a crate-my dog was completely silent and scared when that happened) 
on the other hand my dog knows me and she's smart and she realizes there is nothing around. she is not allowed in the tent (i would probably bring my puppy in the tent because he's young if we take him)...she stays close to the campsite. she will usually curl in a ball right outside the tent or go hunt mice and go dig out rocks from the river. but i've never had to confine her and she's never left.

**oh nevermind...i just read the original post and you're going to an actual camp ground. ignore me!**


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Luckily, no big wildlife of that variety. Worst case scenario is a racoon getting into leftover food. 

Scary re: the bear!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Rerun, as it were I actually did some backpack camping with Pimg this last weekend. It was her first time in a tent, and first time overnight camping. I was rushed to get the tent here in time, so I only had two days to socialize her to the tent. As a backpacking tent- it's VERY lightweight and I was super concerned about her ripping the screen. The walls and ceiling of my tent are entirely mesh, with a nylon rain fly that covers that for waterproofing.



















I simply called her into the tent after a long walk (to wear her down a bit) and put her in a down stay on a lightweight bed I bought for her. I treated her heavily when she laid against me, and verbally corrected her when she laid against the screen. Note that I propped something against the screen in case she did lay against it. We did this two days in a row (sleeping overnight in the backyard- yes, with a clicker and a bag of treats). We went overnight backpacking the next day and had no issues with ripped tent walls.

By the way- my thought process with the bed is that it gave her a "marked" place to lay down and settle. It worked perfectly. 

You have a lot more training experience than me- if I can train my dog to settle in the tent, you'll have no issues. Just be logical, and reward/correct as usual.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

Rerun said:


> Luckily, no big wildlife of that variety. Worst case scenario is a racoon getting into leftover food.
> 
> Scary re: the bear!


yeah...unless we are going with another family or more people and there's 3 or more dogs i can't sleep at night anymore when we go!!! lol (bears and mountain lions don't like dogs)

my dog would eat any leftover food before a racoon could get it!! loolololol


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I took Sage for the first time last summer. We had done a test run at home before the trip(making sure the crate would fit it needed etc...) 

I covered the tent floor in old towels/blankets to take away the crinkle noise every time you move. More for myself than Sage because it annoys me  I brought the crate just incase it was needed but it wasn't. Tie out - leash laws. When I camp I try to get spots more secluded. I do not like camp sites where you are right next to other people. I want to relax and not be camping next to some people with kids running around screaming. Sage has some fear issues so that wouldn't be good. 

Good sites will have someone patrol the area to make sure no one is getting rowdy. If you are going to leave your site for a while lock everything up in your vehicle. I would not lock your tent at the zipper. If someone is going to break in to search your tent they will just cut it open and damage your tent. Leave it unlocked but don't leave anything for them to steal. Unless you are using it keep it locked up in your vehicle. Depending on how primitive your site is you will also need to store items away from where you sleep and not sleep in the clothes you ate in- wild animals.

If you use an air mattress, bring a repair kit


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

You know, I was wondering about the air mattress thing. We aren't that old but we aren't kids either and I'm wondering what quality sleeping bags these days are vs getting an air mattress. Didn't even think about the dogs popping it! I just figured they'd be durable enough....hmmmmm.

Ok, stupid question - I assumed camp sites assigned a spot, I thought we had assigned spots when we were growing up, but maybe we picked it?? I don't remember to be honest. Do you usually get to pick out your spot or do they have numbered assigned areas upon reservation?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

There are only three places in Indiana that I have found that allow backpack/trail camping legally. Everything else requires registration/fees. So when you register, you'll likely be told the general area, or the specific camp site.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I slept on the ground all the time when I was younger. Can do it in a pinch but IF I can, THEN I sleep on an air mattress and the dog in his crate in the truck. I have slept with a dog in a tent and that worked ok too but I don't normally sleep with my dogs.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Last summer was the first time I used one. I tried sleeping with just the bag in the backyard but I guess I'm getting old. My mattress is pretty cheap, it didn't pop but if it had good thing to have a repair kit.

I have found some sites in off season times or slow days will let you pick your site or change your site. In my experience most families camp close to the site amenities(showers, trails, beach).

Many campsites have options to reserve a spot online. If you go with friends or want to spend some extra money you can reserve the sites with the most privacy.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

wildo said:


> There are only three places in Indiana that I have found that allow backpack/trail camping legally. Everything else requires registration/fees. So when you register, you'll likely be told the general area, or the specific camp site.


What places allow backpack/trail camping? (interested in this in the future)

For now, we've been looking at places like brown county for site camping and day hiking.


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

We just went camping last week with my dog! It was on a beach though, but it's pretty much the same as forest camping, except that the tent was much harder to set up and keep in the ground. We just kept my boy in the tent with us, at first he was a little confused cause he's never been in a tent before, but he was so tired at the end of the night that he settled down within 3 minutes and fell right asleep. My boyfriend kept insisting he was going to scratch at the tent to get out and tear it, but he didn't. 

If it matters, Bodie normally sleeps on the bed with me, he rarely uses his crate for anything other than just chilling while we're hanging out in the office/dog room. We're going on a weekend backpacking trip soon, so I'll be taking him again - even if I wanted to bring a crate then I wouldn't be able to, it's already heavy enough carrying all of my and his crap around, lol.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

We camp, we meaning me and the dogs, hubby refuses to camp. I have even taken my Great Dane tenting at the lake.
I have 2 tents and putting them facing each other so the dogs have more room to roam. I usually just bring one or two dogs at a time.
I do practice in our yard first. I learned not to bring them during July fireworks lol Max almost took me and the tent with him after a firework. Here they still shoot fireworks all year ( illegally) but it's like war closer to the 4 TH of July.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Rerun said:


> What places allow backpack/trail camping? (interested in this in the future)
> 
> For now, we've been looking at places like brown county for site camping and day hiking.


The Tecumseh Trail has designated trail camping spots. This is a huge score because the other two are at the southern edge of the state.

Tecumseh map (We hiked from southeast to northwest, starting at St Rd 45):
http://www.hoosierhikerscouncil.org/images/TECUMSEH_TRAIL_SHIRT.jpg

All kinds of great info on the Techumseh Trail here (download the data book):
HHC's Trail Building & Maintenance - Tecumseh Trail

The Two Lakes Trail:
Indian-Celina Lakes Two Lakes Loop Trail

And the Hemlock Loop Trial (which is only 2miles):
Hemlock Cliffs


Actually- come to think of it, I think we found that the Knobstone trail also allows trail camping: Knobstone Trail: Indiana Backcountry Hiking

The Ten O'clock Trail connecting Brown Co State Park and Yellowwood Forest looks like a fun 16 miles, but they don't allow trail camping:
Welcome to Brown County State Park!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Is Turkey Run still a good place to go? We used to go there twice every year but I haven't been in a long time.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Both Turkey Run and Shades State Park are fantastic. I was at both last summer and they are beautiful parks. I had more fun at Shades because it is less populated. Much easier to be off lead (if you are ok with breaking such laws).


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks! I haven't been to Shades, will have to check it out.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

sagelfn said:


> Thanks! *I haven't been to Shades*, will have to check it out.


That's exactly the reason I had to check it out! :rofl:

(Sorry for the thread jack, Rerun)


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

not a thread jack at all, thanks for all the info. I've never even heard of shades, I'll have to google it. I have heard of turkey run but wasn't sure where it was.

The 2 mile loop sounds interesting but seems rather short. I guess maybe it might be a good starter off site camping experience. The rock falls kind of worry me with the dogs.

Also, given that there's only a couple designated site areas there, it would be a real bummer to get there and find others camping. Then what?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Shades is about 20miles (I think) closer than Turkey Run. You pass by Shades on the way to TR.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

1>>>> a crate doesn't hurt. i worried about
my dogs nails messing up the tent floor. only you
know how your dogs will react to being in a tent.
before you go on the trip set up the tent and hang out with the dogs in it. do an over nighter in it. do it a few times if you can. 

2>>>> make sure your dogs are secure at all times
when camping. you never know what they might see in the woods or what might come near your camp site. at night my dog always slept in the
car/suv.

3>>>> your camping. protect yourself as best as you can. i've never locked a tent. locking a tent doesn't do anything. you can
cut through it with no problem. as far as people being around.
you never know what kind of person is in the camp site. 



Rerun said:


> 1>>>> I'm wondering if we should take a crate along? I'm afraid the dogs will try to push through the tent walls, or will they respect it?
> 
> 2>>>> Also not sure if they will settle well come nighttime or if a crate that's familiar might help...? Did you take tie-outs to tie around a tree so when you're sitting around they can be outside too?
> 
> 3>>>> Never having tent camped before, do you have to worry about people going into your tent or are people generally pretty respectful in nice campgrounds? Obviously wouldn't be taking any valuables...is there a way to lock a tent, a small padlock on the main zipper connection? I'm not worried about them coming in while we're sleeping, just wondering if others see you packing up to go for a hike, etc.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

MicheleMarie said:


> we camp/RAFT/hike with the dogs A LOT. we are out in the middle of nowhere...you can't even drive to it so there is no option for crates. we are also in the middle of bear, coyote and mountain lion territory-i REFUSE to tie up my dog in case something happens she can get away. I also wouldn't use a crate for that same reason...i don't know where you are and what the wildlife situation is but beware of that too. (i once had a bear rip out a side of my tent and there's no time to unlatch a crate-my dog was completely silent and scared when that happened)
> on the other hand my dog knows me and she's smart and she realizes there is nothing around. she is not allowed in the tent (i would probably bring my puppy in the tent because he's young if we take him)...she stays close to the campsite. she will usually curl in a ball right outside the tent or go hunt mice and go dig out rocks from the river. but i've never had to confine her and she's never left.
> 
> **oh nevermind...i just read the original post and you're going to an actual camp ground. ignore me!**



I also camp, and kayak with my dog and I will now start taking Bruiser this summer. There is a lot of wildlife where we go also. My lab just stays with us so I don't leash her, I will leash Bruiser because he's not totally trained yet. They will sleep in the tent with me and and have their own small mats. When we stay in campgrounds I usually always tether them since their is usually a lot of activity. I start in the backyard with the tent and tandem kayak. I'm really looking forward to getting out this year.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

bruiser said:


> I also camp, and kayak with my dog


Ok- I just have to ask this! You take your dog in the kayak, right? You must have incredible balance, or your dogs must stay incredibly still! Last time I was in a kayak (admittedly many years ago as a kid) I found them to be easy to roll!


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

I camped/backpacked a lot with Dakota. We've been doing it with Phoenix since I've gotten him.

Here are my recommendations:

Get a dedicated "bed" for each dog. I like one made by Canine Hardware, but anything similar will do. If not, the dogs will choose to sleep on YOUR bag and pad. Trust me on this one. LOL I found that the dogs will settle down at night when they have gotten sufficient exercise during the day. I would start using the travel dog bed prior to going camping so the dogs know that those are "their" beds. Phoenix will still try to sleep on MY sleeping bag, never my BFs, but will go onto his travel bed when I tell him "off and on your own bed buster!" BTW, the beds are easy to clean after each camping trip. I've had the current one for nearly 4 years and lots of camping trips.

http://http://www.campmor.com/outdoor/gear/Product___22750










We camp with sleeping pads vs. an air mattress. They are very durable.

You definitely will need a tie out if you are going to be in a campground. I use a cork screw type tie out with a plastic covered wire. Usually I attach it to a harness vs. collar on for tying out, especially if you are going to have two dogs along who might start playing and get tangled up in each other's tie out.

I belive it has been said before, but try to get a campsite away from the bathrooms and off cut thrus or trails. The less traffic you have going by your site the better for you and the dogs. And there is ALWAYS at least one dog off leash in the campground. It's one of those "givens" and most annoying things. 

I'm not sure what kind of a set up you have but here are just a few things I like to have when I car camp. Get a cheap Pop-up canopy. Nice to put over the picnic table or eating table, just in case it rains or if you have a really sunny site. I splurged and got one with the netting I can attach to the sides b/c of bugs. I hate getting eaten alive at night when we are just sitting around and chilling. Black flies LOVE me. I also get a cheap rug for the entrance of the tent. It helps to collect a lot of the dirt that comes off the puppers' paws and your own shoes if you forget to take them off before stepping into the tent.

Lock all valuables in your car when you are gone from the site. Most folks will never screw around with your stuff, but better to be safe than sorry.

Camping and hiking with dogs is the best!


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

wildo said:


> Ok- I just have to ask this! You take your dog in the kayak, right? You must have incredible balance, or your dogs must stay incredibly still! Last time I was in a kayak (admittedly many years ago as a kid) I found them to be easy to roll!


Hey there, it's a recreational tandem kayak so the initial stability is really good. No white water for me, I'm casual. Both of them just lay down with their heads on the side or 1 sits kind of in front of me. They don't try to jump out as of yet  Sometimes I pull over and let my lab out to swim next to it for awhile and then pull her back in when she's done. Bruiser is still learning so I think he stays in out of fear and good treats. I'm sure at some point we will all take a good dunk


----------

